
Shortcuts for Waze 2.0 – create custom navigation shortcuts [Android App] - UXiomatic
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.uxiomatic.shortcutsforwaze&referrer=utm_source%3Dhn
======
UXiomatic
Waze does not provide a built-in way to add shortcuts to places. So I wrote
this app to provide them.

